# Teichfilter Upgrade Teil II



## teichern (20. Okt. 2018)

Nochmals Dank an alle dir uns beim ersten Upgrade Teil und der Teichsanierung geduldig unterstützt und geschult haben! Für den Herbst/ Winter sind wir versorgt, aber es ist Zeit den neuen Filter zu planen und möglichst bald eine optimale Anlage zu installieren.

Der Teich fasst ca. 23.000l (bis zur Oberkante gehen vielleicht auch noch 1-2 m3 mehr rein), Fläche ca. 55 m2, 80 cm- 180 cm tief und wir wollen den Besatz bei 10% pro Koi (alles deutsche Nachzucht) belassen. 

Jetzt läuft ein Oase Biotec Scrreenmatic2 140000 mit einer Aquaforte EcoMax O-Plus 15000 und Aquaforte V60, ohne UVC. Bis die Temperaturen sinken läuft noch der alte Biotec 18 mit einer Aquaforte O-Plus 10000, hauptsächlich wegen der Strömung. Rund um den Teich ist eine Holzterrasse sowie gepflasterte Ziegelwege. Aus diesem Grund müssen wir größere Baumaßnahmen (Bodenablauf,…..) leider ausschließen und auf ein gepumptes System setzen. Eine Pumpenkammer oder die Tieferlegung des Filters wäre aber möglich.

Die Platzverhältnisse sind begrenzt und der Filter würde zwangsläufig im Zentrum des Gartens stehen, sodass wir nicht einfach Volumenfilter (IBC, Regentonnen) installieren können. Je nach Standort soll der Filter dann mit einer Holzbox und Deckel umbaut werden.

Die obere Reihe Fotos zeigt den aktuellen Zustand, unten ist die Teichform gut zu erkennen, insbesondere eine Herausforderung für eine ordentliche Strömung.

    
    

1. Biotec Upgraden

Grundsätzlich könnten wir den Biotec auch behalten, den passenden Bitron ergänzen und gegebenenfalls eine weitere Biokammer anfügen, oder ein zusätzliches Spaltsieb oder ähnliches vorschalten. Alleine der Bitron kostet bereits €450-€600 (abgesehen von zusätzlicher Reduzierung des Drucks) und der Biotec ist nicht wirklich auf Erweiterung ausgelegt, also wäre alles nur wieder gebastelt und die Kosten stehen in keinem Verhältnis. 

2. Mehrkammerfilter

Ein optimaler Kammerfilter (Bürste, Center Vortex, etc.) mit ca. 1,5 m3 wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber das Angebot von fertigen Lösungen ist recht überschaubar und vergleichsweise teuer. Hochwertige Filter dieser Art liegen dann auch gleich wieder im Bereich von TF und VF. Fraglich ist auch wie aufwendig die Reinigung ist. Mangels Abfluss müßte immer bei der Reinigung in umliegende Beete gepumpt werden. 

3. Vliesfilter

Da ein Trommelfilter wegen der möglichen Lärmbelastung unserer Nachbarn und fehlendem Abfluss ausfällt, bleibt bei den mechanischen Filtern wohl nur noch ein Vliesfilter. Ich gehe davon aus ein 500er VF mit Biokammer, vielleicht noch mit einem Spaltsieb, müßte ausreichen. Zwei VF habe ich mir bereits näher angesehen, Genesis Evo 3 500 und Crystal Clear CCV 500, aber was die Größe und genaue Füllung der Biokammer angeht sind wir noch Ratlos.

Der Crystal Clear CCV 500 ist komplett mit UVC und beinhaltet bereits eine150l Biokammer/ Rieselfilter mit Ogata Crystal Bio, welches eine nochmal höhere Oberfläche hat als __ Hel-x, aber eigentlich ist es für Rieselfilter bestimmt und nicht bewegt in einer Trommel, das führt wohl zu Problemen ( http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic37579-0-asc-0.html ). Der Genesis hat den Vorteil des mechanischen Antriebs, aber ist vollständig aus PP gefertigt. Die hauseigenen UVC kosten nochmal richtig ordentlich und ich bin nicht sicher ob man auch andere Hersteller verbauen kann. 

Grundsätzlich tendieren wir zum VF und Biokammer, aber sind für alles offen. Ich würde mich über Anregungen und Kommentare freuen!

LG Hans


----------



## Michael H (20. Okt. 2018)

Hallo
Das Erschreckende an deinem Spiel finde ich das ein OASE Filter der für 140 000 Liter ausgelegt sein soll , nicht in der Lage ist einen Teich mit etwa 23 000 Liter  soweit Sauber und Klar zu bekommen . 
Alleine der Preis des Filter‘s ist dann schon eine Unverschämtheit.
OK , die Zahlen die die da angeben ist ohne Fischbesatz , aber wenn mal alles einigermassen runter rechnet sollte er doch ausreichend für 35 000 Liter sein .
Das / Dein Pumpenspiel steht wieder auf einem anderen Blatt .
Steht bei OASE nicht immer was dabei mit KLARWASSER - GARANTIE ...?

Hoffe für dich das du das Teich zurück geben kannst , weil so richitg was gebracht hat er ja nicht . Wenn nicht kannste das Teil mit schön Wertverlust weiter verkaufen

Bin auf alle Fälle gespannt wie es weiter geht an deinem Teich .....


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Okt. 2018)

Servus Hans,

wenn du bereit bist, Geld in die Hand zu nehmen, dann nehme einen  Vlieser oder Trommelfilter.
Wie oben erwähnt, fällt bei dir leider der TF weg, da fehlendes Abwasser! - Versinkern nicht möglich ?
Lautstärke ist kein KO - Kriterium, das lässt sich Problemlos dämmen/isolieren!

Leider weiß ich aktuell nicht, was die Oase Produkte bringen, ein paar hundert Euro sollten aber drin sein! Diese Sachen bekommt man ja relativ gut los.
Sowas verkauft man am besten im Frühjahr, so hast du dann gleich 1/3 des Preises wieder drin vom Vlieser..

Ich persönlich würde immer wieder zu Genesis greifen! Besitze den Vlieser selbst & bin sehr zufrieden gewesen.
Leider war er bei mir etwas überfordert 

Jetzt aktuell bei moderaten Besatz, schnurrt er allerdings wie ein Kätzchen.
Der Genesis ist super konzipiert, gibt es wirklich nichts zu meckern.
Du kannst alle Sachen wie UVC (bei dir 55 Watt) und einen Heizstab unterbringen.

Die UVC bekommst du bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen immer mal wieder für ein sehr nettes Angebot.
Sicherlich billiger als eine OASE Bitron 

Was ich noch dazu sagen muss: Der Service von Genesis ist wirklich unschlagbar!
Sollte es zu Problemen kommen, du erreichst immer jemanden der dir sofort hilft.
Eine Mail geschrieben, keine 2 Stunden später klingelt schon das Telefon bei dir, also wirklich 1. Sahne.

Ich persönlich würde alles derzeit so weiter laufen lassen und mich bis April - Mai genau in Ebay - Kleinanzeigen umsehen.
Dann würde ich auch gleich, anstatt eines 500er einen 750 ob nun normal oder SL (Lightversion) kaufen.
Diese sind einfach um einiges stabiler, viel weniger Vlieskosten und man kann wirklich wenn man möchte auf hohen Durchfluss fahren. Bei diesem kommt noch der Vorteil, das du mit 2x Pumpen, was bei deiner Teichgröße Ideal wäre vernünftig fahren kannst. Z.B. 2x ÄDM Vario Pumpen 20 oder 30er .. Die auch wirklich alles am Boden raushholen.
Noch dazu die große Biokammer, die sollte absolut für deinen Besatz reichen, so braucht es keine zusätzliche große Box oder ähnliches.
Der Genesis lässt sich, wie bei dir auf den Bildern zu erkennen, schön hinter einer größeren Pflanze oder Busch verstecken und Ruhe ist!

Aktuell sieht es wieder sehr Mau aus auf Ebay-Kleinanzeigen.
Jedoch ist im Frühjahr wirklich großer Betrieb bei den Filtern.

Habe dieses Jahr, die Sache beobachtet, da wir für einen Spezl einen gesucht haben.
Teilweise, waren die 750er günstiger als die 500er.

Ich kann dir auch gerne die Kontakt-Daten von Sascha geben, das ist ein Genesis Händler, sehr hilfsbereit und hat immer mal generalüberholte Genesis mit Garantie oder Vorführer im Programm.

Solltest du anderweitig fragen haben, einfach eine PN senden..

liebe Grüße - Fabian


----------



## teichern (20. Okt. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Das Erschreckende an deinem Spiel finde ich das ein OASE Filter der für 140 000 Liter ausgelegt sein soll , nicht in der Lage ist einen Teich mit etwa 23 000 Liter soweit Sauber und Klar zu bekommen .



Oase gibt sogar 35.000 mit Koibesatz an. Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich im Schnitt alle 2 Tage quetschen muß und das zu dieser Jahreszeit. Zumindest ist aber das Wasser klar und wir haben fast alles an alten Sedimenten dank Screenmatic raus. Für einen VF wäre es wahrscheinlich noch zu früh gewesen. Ich hoffe wir können ihn mit möglichst wenig Verlust verkaufen, denn bisher habe ich noch keinen gebrauchten 140000er gesehen und die 36er waren meist sehr alt.


----------



## teichern (20. Okt. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Jetzt aktuell bei moderaten Besatz, schnurrt er allerdings wie ein Kätzchen.
> Der Genesis ist super konzipiert, gibt es wirklich nichts zu meckern.



Hallo Fabian, schön das aus erster Hand zu hören, danke!



Alfii147 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich auch gleich, anstatt eines 500er einen 750 ob nun normal oder SL (Lightversion) kaufen.



Mir ist auch erst jetzt aufgefallen, dass alle Evo VF über Helix in der Trommelkammer verfügen (Evo 500 = 180l, Evo 750 = 350l). Das würde den 750er tatsächlich ohne weitere Kammer zur perfekten Lösung machen, wenn man einen gebrauchten günstig bekommen kann. Neu wäre mir der Preis dann doch zu hoch.

Allerdings liege ich mit unseren 23.000l und moderatem Besatz ja noch deutlich unter Deiner Teichgröße, würde der 500er da nicht auch ausreichen. Eine Biokammer müßte dann natürlich noch dahinter, ich schätze die 180l im Evo reichen nicht aus.

LG Hans


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Okt. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> Oase gibt sogar 35.000 mit Koibesatz an. Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich im Schnitt alle 2 Tage quetschen muß und das zu dieser Jahreszeit. Zumindest ist aber das Wasser klar und wir haben fast alles an alten Sedimenten dank Screenmatic raus. Für einen VF wäre es wahrscheinlich noch zu früh gewesen. Ich hoffe wir können ihn mit möglichst wenig Verlust verkaufen, denn bisher habe ich noch keinen gebrauchten 140000er gesehen und die 36er waren meist sehr alt.



Einfach versuchen, ihn bestmöglich an den Mann zu bringen.
Versuche es doch auch mal unter den Facebook Gruppen für Teiche..

Das bekommt man mit etwas Zeit sicherlich los!




teichern schrieb:


> Hallo Fabian, schön das aus erster Hand zu hören, danke!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wirklich toller Filter, allerdings habe ich meinen auch zu klein gewählt, deswegen habe ich mich auch etwas über den Vliesverbrauch geärgert!
Da geht dann schon einiges an Vlies flöten, das meint man gar nicht. Deswegen hier auch die Empfehlung, den großen zu nehmen.
Es ist einfach entspannter, wenn das Vlies nur alle 3 Monate gewechselt werden muss, als alle 2 Wochen (Kosten auch betrachten).

Es fällt die zusätzliche Biotonne weg!
Was sich einfacher verstauen lässt und sich besser im Garten einfügt. 
Auch speziell im Winter, lässt sich der kleine Vlieser besser isolieren als noch eine dazugeschaltete Tonne mit Helix.

Mit einer zusätzlichen Tonne, bist du auch mit 250 € inkl Helix und Rohren dabei, das packst auf den 500er Evo drauf, schon hast das bessere Gesamtpaket.


Ich würde auch nach einem gebrauchten oder einen Vorführer (Generalüberholten) ausschau halten.
Da geht nichts kaputt! Es muss höchstens mal nach 2-4 Jahren, das Getriebe getauscht werden, kostet 160 €


----------



## teichern (21. Okt. 2018)

Alternative 1. Upgrade des Biotec ist langsam aber sicher von der Liste gestrichen, da ich gestern schon wieder quetschen mußte. Sicher werden die Intervalle größer werden, aber wenn ich sehe was in der Zeolithkammer noch an Sedimenten in den Teich zurückläuft............! Hier fehlt einfach eine feine mechanische Filterung und die kann der Biotec nicht liefern. 

Alternative 2. Mehrkammerfilter rückt auch immer mehr ins Abseits, denn die Menge an Wasser die es zur Reinigung benötigt und das manuelle abpumpen wären auf Dauer keine wirklich bequeme Lösung und irgendwann verwandelt sich der Garten dann auch in ein Sumpfgebiet.

Also bleibt eigentlich nur noch der Vliesfilter. Der 750er von Genesis mit 350l Helix (750L wäre mit 250l Helix vielleicht schon zu klein) wäre eine perfekte Lösungl, aber neu (€5000) liegt er jenseits unserer Preisvorstellungen. Gebraucht sind im Moment nur 500er zu finden, aber dann müßten wir in jedem Fall noch eine Biokammer anschließen. Es sind ja noch einige Monate, also weiter die Augen aufhalten.


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Okt. 2018)

_Hallo,_



teichern schrieb:


> Alternative 1. Upgrade des Biotec ist langsam aber sicher von der Liste gestrichen, da ich gestern schon wieder quetschen mußte. Sicher werden die Intervalle größer werden, aber wenn ich sehe was in der Zeolithkammer noch an Sedimenten in den Teich zurückläuft............! Hier fehlt einfach eine feine mechanische Filterung und die kann der Biotec nicht liefern.
> 
> _Macht keinen Sinn, würde ich Gewinnbringend verkaufen!_
> 
> ...




_Klar muss man einmal Geld in die Hand nehmen! Wenn dich aber die Arbeit schon stört oder nervt, finde ich das eine sinnvolle Lösung.
Man hat einfach ruhe & wechselt nur kurz die Rolle. Brauche beim Genesis vll. 3 Minuten - max. 5. Dann ist alles erledigt!
Denk dran: Handschuhe anzuziehen .. Der Duft zieht schön in die Haut ein .. 

Habe dir noch eine alternativ Lösung geschickt, per PN.

Gruß Fabian_


----------



## DbSam (21. Okt. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Habe dir noch eine alternativ Lösung geschickt, per PN.


Jetzt geht es heimlich weiter ...  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teichfreund77 (21. Okt. 2018)

Wie gemein , nun bekommen wir ja nicht mehr mit wenn es zur Lösung der Fragen  kommt.


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Okt. 2018)

Na, geheim ist hier gar nichts .. 
Es ging lediglich um eine Alternative zum Genesis Vliesfilter!

Das wäre ein Smartpond Vlieser (V-Vlieser) der genau von den technischen Daten her passen würde.
Wird aktuell bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen angeboten, einfach mal googlen.
Thread hier, soll nicht mit Verkaufsangeboten zu gemüllt werden.

Das wäre, sollte nun die Entscheidung für einen Vlieser fallen.
Die Marke, welche ich neben dem Genesis empfehlen würde.


----------



## teichern (21. Okt. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Denk dran: Handschuhe anzuziehen .. Der Duft zieht schön in die Haut ein ..



Der Duft vom Biotec quetschen ist auch nicht zu verachten!


----------



## teichern (21. Okt. 2018)

Genau! Es ging nur um konkrete VF Alternativen in den Kleinanzeigen, allerdings denke ich wir konzentrieren uns jetzt mal auf den Genesis 750er (350l Biotrommel), da wir so eine große Chance haben ohne weitere Biokammer auszukommen. Falls der Bestand dann wächst, kann man ja immer anbauen. Die Größe ist perfekt und er könnte prima an der jetzigen Stelle stehen. Nun müssen wir nur günstig einen gebrauchten 750er finden, gerne auch früher, damit die Quetscherei aufhört.

Danke für Eure Hilfe! Ich werde weiter berichten.

P.S. Heute war ein guter Tag.........kein quetschen, aber morgen bin ich sicher wider dran.


----------



## PeBo (21. Okt. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> Der Duft vom Biotec quetschen ist auch nicht zu verachten!



Also beim Biotec riechst du normalerweise nichts, du ziehst doch nur an den Griffen und lässt dann das Wasser ab. Deine Hände kommen so doch gar nicht mit den Schwämmen oder dem Schmutzwasser in Berührung.

Und wenn du noch immer so oft quetschen musst, läuft deine Biologie in den Schwämmen noch nicht (wird wahrscheinlich auch dieses Jahr nichts mehr, gerade auch, weil du zu oft und zu gründlich reinigst).


Gruß Peter


----------



## teichern (21. Okt. 2018)

PeBo schrieb:


> Und wenn du noch immer so oft quetschen musst, läuft deine Biologie in den Schwämmen noch nicht (wird wahrscheinlich auch dieses Jahr nichts mehr, gerade auch, weil du zu oft und zu gründlich reinigst).



Der Geruch ist tatsächlich ganz ok, aber die Quetscherei geht nie ganz ohne Spritzer ab. Reinigen muß ich nur, da er nach 2 Tagen bereits überläuft. Bei den Temperaturen haben es die Bakterien natürlich nicht leicht, insbesondere nach 4 Wochen.


----------



## teichern (22. Okt. 2018)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Crystal Clear CCV 500( https://www.japankoi-shop.de/teich/filtertechnik/crystal-clear-vliesfilter/ )? Ausgang liegt tiefer als beim Genesis und er wird mit 150l Ogata Bio Crystal gefüllt. Dadurch erfolgt eine bessere Anströmung des Bio-Mediums. Eigentlich ist das Bio Crystal u.a. für Rieselfilter/ Kammer gedacht, aber hier wird es eben in der Trommel benutzt. Ich habe unterschiedliche Aussagen über den möglichen Abrieb gelesen, aber das ganze hört sich interessant an. Im Zweifelsfall könnte man auch wieder mit Helix füllen. Alles in Edelstahl und die UVC ist bereits enthalten.

Ich bin nicht sicher ob dieser als 500er ausreichend für uns ist, aber zumindest könnte er etwas mehr Leistung bringen als ein Genesis 500er. Schön kompakt ist er auch.


----------



## teichern (24. Okt. 2018)

Unabhängig von der Wahl des zukünftigen VF habe ich ein ganz anderes Problem, die Strömung!

Wie man auf den Fotos sehen kann, hat der Teich eine L/S Form und die Wände sind nicht senkrecht. Das führt zu ständigen Ablagerungen insbesondere im flachen Bereich unter der Brücke, aber auch an den Rändern im tiefen Bereich.

      

In tiefen Bereich am Filter habe ich mittels Reduzierung und Bogen eine ganz ordentliche Kreisströmung. Dort gehe ich im 90° Winkel in den Teich und die Belüftung liegt unter dem Wasserausgang. Die angeströmte Seite ist dann recht ordentlich frei, aber auf der Rückseite setzen sich in kurzer Zeit Sedimente ab. Im Moment drehe ich den 90° Bogen täglich, aber das ist keine Dauerlösung. Andererseits kann ich die Fische ja auch nicht in eine mega Rotation versetzen.

  

Noch schlimmer ist es im flachen Bereich an der Brücke. Obwohl dort noch der 18er Biotec mit der 10.000er Pumpe läuft, bekomme ich die Beläge nicht von Wänden und Boden. Lediglich 1-2 m um den Wasserausgang bleibt alles frei. Ich behelfe mich mit aufmulmen durch einen Gummibesen, aber das ist ja keine Lösung, insbesondere weil der 18er jetzt eigentlich weg soll. Der Übergang tief/flach ist auch noch verengt! 

   

Für den tiefen Bereich hatte ich geplant den Auslauf vom Filter etwas schräg an die Seitenwand zu leiten (rechts oder links) und für den flachen Bereich denke ich an eine Rohrpumpe, die nach Bedarf einige zeit am Tag laufen soll. Entweder direkt unter der Brücke, oder am Boden. Leider drückt die Kreisströmung vom tiefen Bereich die Sedimente gern in den flachen Bereich rüber.

Ich habe zwar viel probiert, aber ich bin nicht sicher ob mein Ansatz richtig ist, auch ob man lieber oberflächlich oder im Wasser (in welcher Tiefe) einströmen sollte.


----------



## Mushi (24. Okt. 2018)

Eine zusätzliche Biologie brauchst Du selbstverständlich bei allen Vliesfiltern, das bisschen integrierte Bio hat nur Alibi Charakter. 

Grüße ,
Frank


----------



## teichern (24. Okt. 2018)

Mushi schrieb:


> Eine zusätzliche Biologie brauchst Du selbstverständlich bei allen Vliesfiltern, das bisschen integrierte Bio hat nur Alibi Charakter.
> 
> Grüße ,
> Frank



Sehe ich auch so, aber das wäre kein großes Problem. Die Aqualogistik Heron Module lassen sich recht gut eingraben (der rechteckige Teil bleibt dann sichtbar stehen) und beliebig ergänzen. Ich fange mit 1-2 Modulen an (netto ca. 350-380l) und schaue wie sich die Werte entwickeln. 

Zuvor steht natürlich die Auswahl des VF an.


----------



## teichern (27. Okt. 2018)

So, die zweite Pumpe mit Biotec 18 ist jetzt abgebaut, allerdings haben sich aufgrund der fehlenden Strömung gleich Sedimente an Wand und Boden abgesetzt. Werde ich wohl immer mal wieder raussaugen, mit dem Pondovac, bis eine Lösung für die Strömung gefunden wird. Falls jemand eine Idee hat, siehe Beitrag oben, wäre ich dankbar. Wobei das jetzt im Winter wahrscheinlich besser ohne viel Bewegung läuft.

Den Filter werde ich mit Luftpolsterfolie und Styrodur umwickeln und zum Schluß kommt noch eine Sitzgruppen-Abdeckung darüber. Die Pumpe kommt unter die Brücke in den flachen Bereich und den Schlauch werde ich mit Rindenmulch abdecken/isolieren.

Die schwarzen Geberit PP Silent Rohre sollten heute kommen, dann sieht man die grauen HT Rohre auch nicht mehr.

Wenigstens sieht es schonmal gut aus, etwas grün ist ja auch noch da.


----------



## teichern (29. Okt. 2018)

Erstaunlicherweise hat sich das Reinigungsintervall mit den sinkenden Temperaturen schlagartig verlangsamt. Sonst 2-3 Tage, jetzt sieht es nach 3 Tagen noch immer gut aus. Das Wasser ist extrem klar und es sind keine Schwebeteile/ Sedimente im Wasser zu sehen. An den Wänden und Rändern hat sich ein wenig Belag abgesetzt, aber selbst bei Berührung, setzt es sich sofort wieder ab. Möglicherweise gönnt mir Neptun eine kleine Quetsch-Pause über den Winter. 

Ich denke das Strömungsproblem werde ich mit einer Propellerpumpe/ Rohrpumpe (z.B.AF HFP50000) lösen. Die kann fest unter der Brücke verbaut werden (fragt sich nur ob oben oder unten) und per Fernbedienung nach Bedarf angeschaltet werden. Schätze besser erst im Frühjahr, da sonst die Fische im Wintermodus gestört werden und die Schichten zu stark gemischt werden.

Dann hoffen wir mal auf wärmere Temperaturen um den Feiertag!


----------



## teichern (6. Nov. 2018)

Man soll ja den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben, aber es deuten sich grundlegende und vor allem ganzheitliche Veränderungen bei unserem Filter an. Dazu aber später mehr, wenn der „Deal“ über die Bühne gegangen ist. 

Damit der neue Filter keine Altlasten zu entsorgen hat und da gerade in NRW der Sommer zurückkehrt, möchte ich noch vor dem Winter die letzte Schlammschicht vom Boden entfernen. Im tiefen Bereich hat sich auf etwa 1,5-2 m2 (2 m tief) eine dicke Sedimentschicht auch mit feinem und grobem Kies (ist über die Jahre vom Rand in die Mitte gefallen), aber vor allem mit Eichenblättern. Wenn ich mit dem Pondovac 4 dort reingehe, ist er nach Sekunden mit Blättern verstopft, egal welche Düse. Darüberhinaus komme ich nur mit 3 Verlängerungen halbwegs in die Mitte und der Pondavac 4 arbeitet eigentlich nur zufriedenstellend mit max. 2 Verlängerungen.

Mit dem feinen Velda Kescher kann man zwar etwas Schlamm, Kies und Blätter raufholen, aber bereits nach einem Versuch ist der Bereich sofort trüb. Das würde also extrem lange dauern und immer wieder den Schlamm lösen, was ich den Fischen insbesondere jetzt ersparen möchte.

Ich könnte mir zwar noch einen Pondovac 5 leihen, aber der hat ja fast die gleiche Leistung wie der 4er.

Falls jemand eine Idee hat……………………….!

LG Hans


----------



## DbSam (6. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Hans,

ich bin immer wieder erstaunt über Dich und Deinen Elan ... 



teichern schrieb:


> Damit der neue Filter keine Altlasten zu entsorgen hat und da gerade in NRW der Sommer zurückkehrt, möchte ich noch vor dem Winter die letzte Schlammschicht vom Boden entfernen.


Sehr gut.
Nur, warum erst jetzt?

Hattest Du vielleicht zufällig einmal die Anleitung von Deinem derzeitigen und noch fast neuem Filter gelesen?:
 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## dizzzi (6. Nov. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Hans,
> 
> ich bin immer wieder erstaunt über Dich und Deinen Elan ...
> 
> ...


Ich denke auch, dass wenn der Teich vorher gereinigt worden wäre, der OASE-Flter das Wasser klar bekommt. Ich habe ja fast die gleichen Teichparameter, und mein Teich ist immer klar. Der Grund ist in 1,8 Meter immer deutlich zu sehen.
LG

Udo


----------



## teichern (6. Nov. 2018)

Hätte ich die Bedienungsanleitung nur vorher gelesen, auch die der Fische!!!!!!lol 

Nun, der Teich wurde ja gereinigt (Tage...Wochen), aber wir mußten ja zumindest etwas Wasser für die Padler zurücklassen. Das war dann leider im tiefen Bereich (Trichterform). Erst in den letzten Wochen wurde das Wasser dann so klar, dass man den restlichen Mulm wirklich sehen konnte. Mit der Strömung habe ich den größten Teil in die Pumpe/ Filter gefördert, aber jetzt muß die Pumpe langsam in den flachen Bereich. Rückblickend hätten wir die Fische natürlich rausnehmen sollen, aber der Zug ist jetzt erstmal abgefahren, dazwischen lag ja auch noch der Unfall. 

Man kann natürlich den Schlamm immer wieder aufwühlen und langsam rausfiltern, aber ich möchte die Fische nicht noch unnötig belasten.

Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tip im Umgang mit dem Pondovac 4 in tiefen Bereichen, im 1m Bereich mit 2 Verlängerungen arbeitet er ja perfekt.


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Nov. 2018)

Den Schwammfilter muß man kneten, ein TF spült sich den Wolf und bei einem Vließer kann man beim Abrollen des Filtervließes zusehen- und zahlen.

Einmal die Kois kurz im mit einem Netz abgedeckten  Pool untergebracht, den Teich leer gemacht und den Boden von allem Schlamm und Kies befreit......

Spannender ist natürlich immer der nach dem Verkauf des Schwammfilters erfolgte Einbau eines Vließfilters....der dann zu beobachtende kosten- und müllintensive Vließverbrauch...und dann

*Teichfilter Upgrade Teil III
*
weiter mit gepumpter Filtertechnik

und dann irgendwann.....Finale 

Vielleicht wurden hier schon einmal Alternativen genannt...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/oase-biotec-18-upgrade-wechsel-eigenbau.49330/


----------



## teichern (6. Nov. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Einmal die Kois kurz im mit einem Netz abgedeckten Pool untergebracht, den Teich leer gemacht und den Boden von allem Schlamm und Kies befreit......



Aber sicher nicht jetzt vor dem Winter oder?


----------



## samorai (6. Nov. 2018)

Mit so einer Aktion wirfst du auch alle Bakterien raus.
Also Stress für alle, für dich, Fische und Teich.

Warum zieht dein Schlammsauger so schlecht?
Alle diese Teile kontrollieren und ggf. reinigen. Bei mir der 3 er, so viel kann sich nicht geändert haben.
Saugkopf abnehmen, da dran sind die Kolben.  Kies mag er nicht. 
Manchetten von innen und außen reinigen.
  Entgegengestzt ( aufgedruckter Pfeil drehen) in Richtung rosa Pfeil, dann mit Kraft ziehen. Das Dingens sitzt auf einer Dichtung / Nullring.
  
Den inneren Korpus kannst du auch ausbauen   
Die drei Gummi-Lamellen sind besonders anfällig. 

Der Vorsatz für Kies wird mit den Kufen nach unten genutzt. 

Falls eine dieser Klapp-Dichtung eingerissen oder “altersschwach“ ist , bietet Oase einen kompletten Satz an.


----------



## teichern (6. Nov. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Der Vorsatz für Kies wird mit den Kufen nach unten genutzt.



Ron, Du bist der Retter, super! Ich habe tatsächlich den Kies Vorsatz genau andersrum benutzt!

Den Rest hatte ich wie von Dir beschrieben in vielen Stunden auch schon gelernt, irgendwann bekommt man ein Gefühl mit dem Wechsel der Pumpen zu arbeiten und merkt am Sound wann gereinigt werden muß.

Das Problem hier waren hauptsächlich die Eichenblätter, die den Kies Vorsatz ( und alle anderen) sofort verstopft haben. Die weiten Aufsätze werden schnell von großen Kieselsteinen verstopft.

Das mit den Kufen könnte wirklich besser funktionieren, da man quasi den Schlamm etwas aufwühlt und gleich einsaugt, Kies und Blätter sollten dann nicht gleich alles verstopfen. Werde ich morgen versuchen. So sollte man den Schlamm langsam rausbekommen.

Hast Du regelmäßig mit 4 Verlängerungen gearbeitet? Ich habe das Gefühl 3 sind schon am Limit, aber ich brauche 4 um bequem in die Mitte zu kommen.

Danke nochmals für Deinen ausführlichen Tip!like


----------



## Teichfreund77 (6. Nov. 2018)

Ich hatte einen Pondovac 4 und finde ich ganz gut, aber für meinen Teich nicht Optimal.
Bei 4 Verbindungen saugt er so gut wie nichts mehr an.
Zur Zeit schaue ich nach Impeller Pumpen.

Eine Reinigung des Teiches würde ich jetzt nicht mehr machen.


----------



## teichern (6. Nov. 2018)

Ganz genau. Maximal werde ich versuchen den Schlamm mit Rons genialer Erfindung (den Aufsatz von der richtigen Seite benutzen) zu entfernen. Bei mir schwächelt er schon mit 3 Stücken, aber mit zwei ist er für den flachen Bereich und die Ränder wirklich gut. Dann muß ich versuchen mit 3 Stücken klarzukommen. Schade das es bereits dunkel ist, sonst würde ich den Aufsatz gleich noch von der richtigen Seite testen.


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Nov. 2018)

Morgen um ca. 7°° wird es hell!


----------



## samorai (6. Nov. 2018)

Ich stecke bei belieben, wenn alle Rohre aufgesteckt sind, auch noch 1m 40 ger HT-ROHR drauf weil ich immer nur von einer Seite her absauge.
Das schaft er dicke.
Tausche mal die Manchette am Auslauf mit der senkrecht hängenden Manchette am Einlauf, also die die  gegenüber den Einsaugstutzen befestigt ist.
Diese wird mechanisch am wenigsten beansprucht.

Und nicht immer alles saugen nur die Hälfte, andere Woche die andere Hälfte.

Oder du kennst deine Dreck Ecken dann nur die und den Rest vom Teich lässt du zufrieden.


----------



## samorai (6. Nov. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> den Schlamm mit Rons genialer Erfindung (den Aufsatz von der richtigen Seite benutzen) zu entfernen



Oh, das habe ich nicht erfunden.


----------



## teichern (6. Nov. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Morgen um ca. 7°° wird es hell!


Schlafsack und Liege aufgebaut!


----------



## samorai (6. Nov. 2018)

Übertreib es nicht.


----------



## teichern (7. Nov. 2018)

So, ich habe jetzt den Kies Aufsatz mit der richtigen Seite benutzt! Ging deutlich besser als vorher, aber die Eichenblätter verstopfen noch immer recht schnell. Allerdings habe ich wohl den Großteil entfernt, da kamen gefühlt 2-3 Eimer Schlamm zusammen. Jetzt mal abwarten bis alles wieder klar ist, aber die Aktion hat sich gelohnt. 

Zwischendurch habe ich mit 4 Verlängerungen gearbeitet, aber wie Ron bereits sagte ist 40 HT Rohr die besser Alternative, da in den Verbindungen der Pondovac Stücke auch gern einiges hängen bleibt. Ich glaube da muß ich noch 2-3 x ran, aber dann sollte auch alles raus sein. Hoffen wir mal auf milde Tempraturen.


----------



## teichern (10. Nov. 2018)

Nach einigen Anlaufschwierigkeiten sieht es jetzt so aus, als hätten wir unser Filtrationsproblem gelöst. Der Biotec ist glücklicherweise verkauft und anstelle dessen arbeitet seit gestern ein Smartpond 800G, mit 75er Vlies und einer Biokammer von 480l.

      

Gegenüber anderen VF wird die Vliesrolle einfach auf eine Ablage gelegt und das verbrauchte Vlies fällt lose in einer Kammer. So kann man es nach Bedarf stückweise entfernen und hat insbesondere im Sommer keine Probleme mit Geruch, etc. Komplett aus Edelstahl gefertigt und die Tauch UVC kommt in die Schmutzwasserkammer. Wahrscheinlich bleibe ich bei Smartpond und der passenden 60W UVC. 

  

Von der Filterkammer rieselt das Wasser schön verteilt über eine feste Edelstahl Rieselplatte in die Biokammer. Nach fast 24 Stunden habe ich noch nie so klares Wasser gehabt und die Fische lieben es am Ablauf zu duschen. Außen muß noch poliert werden, aber erst wenn der Regen sich verzogen hat und eigentlich plane ich für den Winter eine Isolierung, wobei der Vorbesitzer den Filter ganzjährig ohne betrieben hat.

      

Der 63/50er Zulauf stammt auch vom Vorbesitzer, keine Ahnung warum da ein Absperrhahn ist, aber den baue ich ohnehin um. Ein- und Ausgang sind jeweils DN110, also kann man schön groß reingehen. Ich denke wir machen ein Y Stück mit zwei 90er Leitungen zu den 2 Pumpen (geplant Blue Eco 240 und DM Vario 20000).

Die Biokammer ist normalerweise mit einem Gitter vor dem schwarzen Ablaufrohr getrennt, dahinter wäre dann der Bioträger. Der Vorbesitzer hat das umgebaut, um mehr Platz und Fluß zu haben. Möglicherweise muß man das nochmal optimieren. Die Kammer wird erstmal mit 200l 13+ Helix gefüllt, je nach Durchlauf kommt vielleicht noch etwas dazu.

Ich denke mit diesem Filter und den 200l Helix kommen wir bei jetzigem Bestand klar, wenn mehr gefüttert wird, oder die Werte nicht mitspielen, wird um eine zusätzliche Kammer erweitert.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (10. Nov. 2018)

Schöner Filter, da macht das Koi Hobby Spaß.
Freue mich schon auf den nächsten Sommer , wer braucht schon Winter .


----------



## breidi (10. Nov. 2018)

darf man fragen was der Filter gekostet hat?


----------



## DbSam (11. Nov. 2018)

... das war aber auch eine schwere Geburt.  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichern (11. Nov. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> ... das war aber auch eine schwere Geburt.
> 
> 
> Gruß Carsten


Ich weiß gar nicht was Du meinst!


----------



## teichern (11. Nov. 2018)

breidi schrieb:


> darf man fragen was der Filter gekostet hat?



Glücklicherweise konnte ich meinen Biotec gut verkaufen und so war der Aufpreis zum Smartpond nicht mehr so schmerzhaft. Der Nachfolger von diesem, 800 Pro, kostet neu €8.700,-. Dafür hat man dann aber auch Wlan an seinem Filter! lol Ich schätze die Stückzahlen sind aber nicht so hoch. 

Leider werden die Smartpond nicht so häufig wie andere VF angeboten, was wohl auch am hohen Einstiegspreis und an der sehr guten Qualität liegt. Darüber hinaus werden die größeren Filter (ab 75 cm) ohnehin seltener verkauft, da in dieser Größe (bis 60.000l) sicher weniger „Upgrades“ gemacht werden.

Der 800 g wird seit 2010 gebaut (meiner ist 4 Jahre alt), vorher gab es wohl nur die offene Version, die auf ein Edelstahl-Becken aufgesetzt wurde. Diese jetzt Eco genannte Version findet man häufiger, aber sie müßte dann entsprechend umbaut werden. Die 50er werden teilweise schon ab €1500 angeboten. Im Moment wird ein größeres Modell (1200er), in Kleinanzeigen für € 2200 angeboten.


----------



## teichern (12. Nov. 2018)

Ich bin gerade dabei den Zulauf zum VF in 110er KG Rohr zu machen! Wie sichert Ihr Eure Leitungen denn genau ab und in welche Richtung wird gesteckt? Ich würde von der Pumpe zum Filter stecken. 

Ich habe sowohl Duct Tape als auch Schrauben gesehen (siehe Foto), allerdings frage ich mich jetzt ob die Schrauben komplett durch beide Leitungen geschraubt sind, oder ob man gekürzte Schrauben, stumpf, bis zum innenliegenden Verbindungsstück schraubt. Durchgeschraubt wäre wohl nicht 100% dicht.


----------



## Zacky (12. Nov. 2018)

richtige Druckleitungen werden für gewöhnlich aus PVC-Druckrohr gemacht und miteinander verklebt...KG-Rohr würde ich nur dann verwenden, wenn es sich um einen reinen Schwerkraftauslauf handelt oder eine einfache geradlinige Strecke...und wenn dann KG-Rohr gesteckt, immer in Fließrichtung


----------



## DbSam (12. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Hans,

nun hast Du eine Stange Geld für den Filter ausgegeben und fängst gleich wieder an zu pfuschen.
Duct-Tape ist "Oberpfusch Hoch 1" und sollte nur für Notfälle parat liegen, so wie es auch beworben wird. (u.a.: "Hohe Wetter- und UV-Beständigkeit bis zu einem Jahr" - und dann?)
Die Lösung mit den Schrauben läuft auch eher unter suboptimal, lieb ausgedrückt. 

Es wird Winter, das Wasser ist kalt und die Biologie fährt insgesamt zurück ...
Auch ohne einen solchen Vliesfilter sollte in dieser Jahreszeit jeder rein optisch klares Wasser in seinem Teich haben. Auf ein paar Liter mehr oder weniger Umwälzung kommt es deshalb bis zum Frühjahr nicht mehr an.
Du musst also keine Hektik machen.

Mach Dir lieber einen Plan, wie Du die Rohre auch für die Zukunft vernünftig verlegen kannst.
Und dann konstruktionstechnisch gleich so, dass diese nicht auseinander wandern, oder mit Rohrschellen abgesichert werden können.


Gruß Carsten

Edit:
Oder gleich so wie Zacky geschrieben hat. - Dafür benötigst Du aber genau diesen Plan.


----------



## teichern (12. Nov. 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> richtige Druckleitungen werden für gewöhnlich aus PVC-Druckrohr gemacht und miteinander verklebt



Das war auch eigentlich der Plan, aber ich habe mehrere dieser Installationen (auf dem Foto oben hängt sogar eine Evo Green Stream dran) mit KG Rohr gesehen und da ich noch einiges vom Geberit Silent übrig habe............! Das waren auch keine Hobby Anlagen, deshalb die Frage. Abgesehen davon kam der Vorschlag das ganze mit KG zu machen auch schon mehrmals hier im Forum.

Aber ich sehe ein, dass PVC die bessere Alternative ist, preislich macht das auch keine großen Unterschied und mit dem Flex-Schlauch kann man auch leicht problematische Wege verlegen, anstelle Winkel einzubauen.

Was den Plan angeht, der ist relativ einfach. Vom Einlauf Smartpond (Höhe 60 cm) mit einem 90° Winkel runter zum Boden und von da gerade zum Teich (2 m). Dann ein 45° Winkel mit Flexmuffe über den Rand, für den Winter ein kurzes Stück zur Pumpe (auf ca. 0,8 m Tiefe) und für den Sommer bis zur Teichmitte ein Längeres Stück (ca. 2-2,5 m). Da der Teich wie ein Trichter geformt ist, kommt man mit geraden Stücken bestens klar. DN90 würde sicher auch reichen, aber preislich macht es kaum einen Unterschied zum DN110, also nehme ich gleich das Maximum. Im Sommer kommt dann vielleicht noch ein T/Y Stück mit Schieber dazwischen, für eine 2 Pumpe mit Skimmer, bzw. für den flachen Bereich.


----------



## Zacky (12. Nov. 2018)

Die Installation auf dem Foto zeigt aber auch deutlich, dass man der Konstruktion mit dem gesteckten KG-Rohr nicht wirklich traut, weshalb man die einzelnen Bögen mit einer kleinen Spitschraube fixiert hat. Zudem scheint es so, als wäre die Fließrichtung nicht beachtet worden, wenn dies auch nur minimale Verwirbelungen verursacht. Sollte jedoch Schmutzwasser durchgepumpt werden, kann es dazu führen, dass sich Schmutz in den Einsteckrillen verfranzt und es dann zu weiteren Komplikationen kommt.

Man KG-Rohr auf der Rücklaufseite relativ problemlos verwenden, da es drucklos einfach raus läuft. Dennoch würde ich die Leitungen je nach Aufbau, Filterbereich, Wege und Montagegrund ggf. auch mit Rohrschellen fest fixieren, da auch hier immer noch das Risiko bestehen kann, dass die Leitungen auseinander gedrückt werden.

Den Plan verstehe ich jetzt nicht wirklich. Sorry.  Eine Skizze wäre toll.

Das Druckrohr braucht es eigentlich nur in dem Bereich, wo die Pumpe auch mit Druck das Wasser hinein drückt.


----------



## teichern (12. Nov. 2018)

So hatte der Vorbesitzer den Einlauf gebaut! Anstelle des Bogens kommt ein 90° Winkel auf die 110er Durchführung, runter zum Boden (quer bis vor den Auslauf), von da mit einem 45° Winkel am Boden (rechts von der Figur) weiter zum Teichrand (Teich liegt 2 m vor dem VF und hinter der Figur) und dann ins Wasser.


----------



## ArneKoch (26. Feb. 2021)

Hallo,

ich weiss - der Thread ist schon ein wenig älter. Ich habe auch die Möglichkeit/Auswahl zw. dem Smartpond 800G und einem Evo3/500.
Ich bevorzuge den Smartpond, bin mir aber bzgl. der Ersatzteilversorgung (Steuerung, etc..) nicht sicher, ob und wie diese noch gewährleistet
ist. Aquatec ist ja wohl noch der Vertriebspartner, die alten Vlieser sind allerdings ja nicht mehr im Programm...
Kann hier jemand Infos geben? Ist die Steuerung derart typenspezifisch oder kann man durchaus Fremdkomponenten ersetzen?


Danke vorab und Grüße


Arne


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Feb. 2021)

Ruf diesbezüglich doch einfach Andre mal an oder schreibe ihm eine Whatsapp.
Kann er Dir sicherlich gleich sagen, wie es mit der Ersatzteilsituation aussieht.


----------



## Knipser (27. Feb. 2021)

Was besseres wie einen Vliesfilter gibt es nicht, der Dreck, Kot und Algen sind gleich entsorgt mit wenig Drumherum. Meine Wasserwerte können nicht besser sein - mit kristallklarem Wasser. 10 Jahre habe ich experimentiert und sehr viel Geld rein gesteckt - war nie richtig zufrieden, aber seit einem Jahr mit dem Vlieser sehr. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Mushi (27. Feb. 2021)

Hattest Du auch einen Trommel- und einen Endlosbandfilter? 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Knipser (27. Feb. 2021)

Mushi schrieb:


> Hattest Du auch einen Trommel- und einen Endlosbandfilter?
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank


Ich habe einen Trommel-Vliesfilter für 200m x 0,75m Rollen - Evo3-750, seitdem keine Fadenalgen und Algenblühte mehr im Sommer. Der Teich liegt voll in der Sonne, muss aber dabei sagen, dass ich 8 __ Wimpelkarpfen drin habe, die Fadenalgen fressen. Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Willi


----------



## Mushi (27. Feb. 2021)

Gut. Denn über dem Vliesfilter angesiedelt, gibt es eben noch die erwähnten Filter.

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Knipser (28. Feb. 2021)

Mushi schrieb:


> Gut. Denn über dem Vliesfilter angesiedelt, gibt es eben noch die erwähnten Filter.
> 
> Grüsse,
> Frank


Hallo Frank.
Jeder Filter hat seine Berechtigung wenn er richtig angelegt ist, ob Trommel, Schwamm oder Selbstbau - gut sind sie alle. Für mich war und ist ausschlaggebend, Platz, Arbeit, Dreck, Wasserverbrauch, Stromverbrauch, Einfachheit, Effektivität. Natürlich hat ein Vlieser auch Nebenkosten wie alle anderen Filtertypen auch (Rollenkosten 30 - 40€ bei mir). Rollenverbrauch ist durch einen neuen Filtergraben reduziert worden - letzte Rolle wurde am 5.1.2021 gewechselt und ist noch über halb voll sonst 10 Rollen im Jahr. Bin gespannt, wie sich der neue Filtergraben dieses Jahr auf den Rollenverbrauch auswirkt. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## DbSam (28. Feb. 2021)

Dann wäre mir ein Vlieser viel zu teuer und arbeitsaufwändig ...
Und dann auch noch andauernd nach der Rolle gucken und diese evtl. noch vor einer Kurzreise/Dienstreise wechseln müssen "weil es ja sein könnte, dass ...".
Wäre mir insgesamt nicht wartungsfrei und zuverlässig genug ...
Das wäre meine Sicht zu einem Vlieser.

Mein TF verbraucht mit einem 60 µm Sieb am Tag zwischen 100 und 120 Liter Spülwasser. 
Aufgerundet auf 120 Liter/Tag ergibt das knapp 44 m³. Und dies mit 1,59 € multipliziert ergibt zwei Vliesrollen - und dies ohne deren Gestank. 
Der Stromverbrauch der Spülpumpe ist auf Grund der kurzen Laufzeit lächerlich klein. Da bin ich sogar zu faul zum rechnen.


VG Carsten

PS:
Wenn man nur einen Hammer kennt - nicht jedes Problem ist ein Nagel.


----------



## Knipser (28. Feb. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Dann wäre mir ein Vlieser viel zu teuer und arbeitsaufwändig ...
> Und dann auch noch andauernd nach der Rolle gucken und diese evtl. noch vor einer Kurzreise/Dienstreise wechseln müssen "weil es ja sein könnte, dass ...".
> Wäre mir insgesamt nicht wartungsfrei und zuverlässig genug ...
> Das wäre meine Sicht zu einem Vlieser.
> ...


Hallo.
Da stinkt gar nichts, stinken kann es nur, wenn der Teich stinkt. Du kannst 2Monate unbesorgt in Urlaub fahren, wenn eine neue Rolle aufgelegt ist. Mal nach der Rolle schauen ist für mich keine Arbeit, weil er kaum Arbeit macht ist schon der erste Vorteil der 2. Vorteil kein Wasserverbrauch, der 3. Vorteil kein Stromverbrauch, der 4. Vorteil weniger Platzbedarf, der 5. Vorteil keine Algenblüte mehr da weniger Nährstoffe, der 6. Vorteil das Wasser ist klar und sauber. Mitreden kann ich schon. weil ich einen habe, alles Andere sind Vorurteile. Ein Filter der kein Geld kostet, kenne ich nicht du weißt ja, jedes Hobby kostet Geld nur wer einen Vlieser hat, weiß ihn zu schätzen. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## DbSam (28. Feb. 2021)

Da könnte man auch Gegenargumente liefern:

Den Wasserverbrauch kann man gern auch unter Wasserwechsel verbuchen.
Oder entfällt dieser bei einem Vlieser komplett?

10 Rollen pro Jahr ...
Und dann kann man nach dem Aufstecken einer neuen Rolle 2 Monate in den Urlaub fahren?
Wahrscheinlich nur im Winter oder Du hast andere Jahre. Also Jahre mit 18 bis 20 Monaten ...
Was ist mit der angefangenen Rolle welche noch für ein paar Tage reicht? Dann den Rest immer wieder für ein paar Tage aufziehen? (Wäre mir persönlich zu ätzend, aber das ist meine Sicht.)

weniger Platzbedarf für einen Vlieser? Hhhmmm ...

Und bei Trommelfiltern, Endlosbandfiltern etc gibt es kein klares Wasser, weil die alle Nährstoffe durchlassen?
Die in Summe relativ hohen Rollenkosten werden unter Hobby verbucht, aber der Wasser- und Stromverbrauch anderer Filtertypen - mit in Summe geringeren Gesamtkosten - die sind böse?

Hast ja total recht, denn man kann auch die Kosten für das Vlies sehr einfach senken ...

Ach weißt Du, so machen Diskussionen keinen Sinn.
Du vliest halt, andere 'trommeln' mit 'endlosen' Bandfiltern oder was auch immer und alle anderen haben natürlich trübes Wasser ...

Diese Art zu diskutieren ähnelt sehr einer "ich hab das geilste Auto ever" Unterhaltung am Männerabend in der Kneipe. Da gewinnt niemand, nur der Wirt.
Da bin ich raus. Also bis denne, wenn es wieder spannend werden sollte. 

VG Carsten


----------



## Knipser (28. Feb. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Da könnte man auch Gegenargumente liefern:
> 
> Den Wasserverbrauch kann man gern auch unter Wasserwechsel verbuchen.
> Oder entfällt dieser bei einem Vlieser komplett?
> ...


----------



## Mushi (28. Feb. 2021)

Ein Vlieser ist kein schlechter Filter, nur eben auch nicht der Beste. Für Dich der beste Filter, in Ordnung. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Knipser (28. Feb. 2021)

I
10 Rollen will ich ja vermeiden durch den neuen Filtergraben so, dass ich auf 4-6 Rollen im Jahr komme. Aber davon ab 300-400 Euro im Jahr für 10 Rollen waren es mir wert. Werde mich hüten andere Filter schlecht zu reden, rede nur von meinen Erfahrungen. Willi


----------



## Mushi (28. Feb. 2021)

Die Kosten beim TF und EBF sind für Strom unter 50€ pro Jahr und für Frischwasser 0€, da ein Teil des Wasserwechsels. Das nur als Info, keine weitere Diskussion.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## ArneKoch (28. Feb. 2021)

Ich denke, dass die Entscheidung zwischen VF und TF lediglich auf Basis eines vorhandenen (oder nicht vorhandenen) Kanalanschlusses gefällt wird, oder? Ich hätte auch einen TF genommen (da der Wasserwechsel praktisch aut. durchgeführt werden kann), habe aber keinen Abfluss im hinteren Grundstück. Von daher wurde es der VF. Ich hätte auch einen riesigen Bürstenfilter genommen, aber hierfür keinen überdachten Platz. Somit ist ja nicht nur das Filterprinzip ausschlaggebend, sondern ebenso, was die eigene Infrastruktur hergibt. Filtern tun sie ja alle i-wie...
Dass jeder sein (für teuer erkauftes Geld) Modell zu verteidigen sucht, ist ja nur menschlich.
Ich habe heute den Smartpond 800G abgeholt - er passte so eben ins Auto. Schon ein gewaltiges Gerät. Bin gespannt...


----------



## Teichfreund77 (2. März 2021)

Der Beste Filter ist der mit dem jemand zufrieden ist. Manche mögen sogar die Arbeit die ein anderes __ Filtersystem macht.
Wenn die Wasserwerte in Ordnung sind und es den Fischen gut geht bin ich Glücklich.

Wichtig ist das Ihr alle eure gesammelten Infos mit uns teilt, dann hat man mehr Auswahl und kann sich Tipps hohlen.

Freue mich schon auf die neue Teichsaison.


----------



## Knipser (3. März 2021)

Ich freue mich immer wenn die Pflanzen prächtig da stehen, das Wasser klar u. gute Werte hat - da ist eine gute Filteranlage maßgebend daran beteiligt. Gruß, Willi


----------

